# Vatican Astronomer Replaced



## Scott (Aug 23, 2006)

Vatican Astronomer Replaced

It amazes me not only what guys The RC church puts in places of authority but what kinds they don't excommunicate.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why does anyone have an astronomer or a Geologist!!!!!!!! 

Besides the fact he works as an astronomer for the anti-Christ. I see nothing wrong with it as long as its put to good use.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Why does anyone have an astronomer or a Geologist!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Besides the fact he works as an astronomer for the anti-Christ*. I see nothing wrong with it as long as its put to good use.



Proof please?

I agree. There is nothing wrong with astronomy and frankly, I wonder if there is anything wrong with astrology. I know the whole "future telling" about astrology is wrong but God is Sovereign over all creation and He could have made it so people's personalities can be influenced by the position of the stars at their birth. And weren't the "wise men" astrologers? Sorry, off topic. We were talking about astronomy.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 24, 2006)

*Christians should not practice astrology*



> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> I wonder if there is anything wrong with astrology. I know the whole "future telling" about astrology is wrong but God is Sovereign over all creation and He could have made it so people's personalities can be influenced by the position of the stars at their birth. And weren't the "wise men" astrologers? Sorry, off topic. We were talking about astronomy.


 I don't think there is anything wrong with astronomy _per se_. However, the Bible does not sanction astrology and divination; but rather condemns it, and it condemns those that worship the moon and stars.


> You are wearied in the multitude of your counsels;
> Let now the astrologers, the stargazers,
> And the monthly prognosticators
> Stand up and save you
> ...





> "œWhen you come into the land which the LORD your God is giving you, you shall not learn to follow the abominations of those nations. There shall not be found among you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, or one who practices witchcraft, or a soothsayer, or one who interprets omens, or a sorcerer, or one who conjures spells, or a medium, or a spiritist, or one who calls up the dead.
> (Deuteronomy 18:9-11)


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



I agree with you. We are not to worship the stars or any other created thing. But what I was saying, was that God (since He is sovereign) could have made it that people's personalities are influenced by the position of the stars when they were born. There has to be a reason why people of each sign share certain characteristics. There has to be a reason why the stars are there in the first place. There has to be a reason why the stars are ordered the way they are (positions in the sky on each night, constellations, etc.). 

Again, I'm not talking about worshipping the stars or trying to predict the future by the stars. What I'm saying is sometimes we don't THINK about things and in this case I believe we haven't. It could be POSSIBLE that God (in His sovereignty) has determined that people born under certain signs will have certain characteristics. Does not the moon influence people's behaviours? I believe scientific study has observed that.

Weren't the "wise men" astrologers? Thank you for sharing those verses but the last verse you posted doesn't seem to be saying anything about astrology.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 24, 2006)

I think the Vatican has an astronomer so they don't get blindsided again like they did with the Galileo episode!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm just extremely angry that Pluto is not a planet anymore. To me, it always will be. Long Live Pluto!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I think the Vatican has an astronomer so they don't get blindsided again like they did with the Galileo episode!


Wasn't just the Vatican. Calvin and Luther didn't much like the idea either.

We even have some pretty intelligent geocentrists on this board. I think they're misguided on this issue but they're otherwise very sharp and contribute really good things here.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> We even have some pretty intelligent geocentrists on this board. I think they're misguided on this issue but they're otherwise very sharp and contribute really good things here.



Do you mean physical geocentrists or theological geocentrists? I know many who think that Earth is the center of Creation in a theological sense (which I tend to think too), but they do not think that the Sun revolves around the earth.

Vic


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> I'm just extremely angry that Pluto is not a planet anymore. To me, it always will be. Long Live Pluto!



OK ... guess I've been out of the loop for awhile.

Pluto *is no longer a planet*??? I have to unlearn what I memorized in 4th grade? 

What is it Pluto *now*?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2006)

Jay -- Pluto is now classified as a "dwarf planet".


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Jay -- Pluto is now classified as a "dwarf planet".



So I'm only a day behind? You are the man!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

Next Question: So a "dwarf planet" is not a "planet". Is that like saying a "dihedral angle" is not an "angle"?

A little background. I taught geometry in a government high school some years ago. The textbook defined angle as "the union of two rays which have a common endpoint." A dihedral angle is the union of two half-planes that intersect in a common line." The text maintained that a dihedral angle is not an angle because an angle is ...


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Next Question: So a "dwarf planet" is not a "planet". Is that like saying a "dihedral angle" is not an "angle"?
> 
> A little background. I taught geometry in a government high school some years ago. The textbook defined angle as "the union of two rays which have a common endpoint." A dihedral angle is the union of two half-planes that intersect in a common line." The text maintained that a dihedral angle is not an angle because an angle is ...



That or it's like saying I smoked but didn't inhale. 

I don't care what the "scientists" say. Pluto is a planet. Next they're going to try and tell me that gravity doesn't really pull us down, but the atmosphere pushes us down.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> ...



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_4.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_1_4/image.gif"></a> Brian, you're a mess!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



I know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2006)

Walt Disney World issued a press release commenting on the recent deomotion of Pluto to "dwarf" status:



> In reaction to news today that Pluto was demoted to the status of "dwarf planet," the Seven Dwarfs issued their own short statement:
> 
> "Although we think it's DOPEY that Pluto has been downgraded to a dwarf planet, which has made some people GRUMPY and others just SLEEPY, we are not BASHFUL in saying we would be HAPPY if Disney's Pluto would join us as an 8th dwarf. We think this is just what the DOC ordered and is nothing to SNEEZE at."
> 
> ...


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## New wine skin (Aug 29, 2006)




----------

